# Renounce PR to visit canada for a week



## blackjack7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,

My canadian PR is valid until Jan, 2016 and I currently live in US on visa. Throughout my PR validity, I have just stayed in Canada for two weeks out of 4 years but I still have 9 months left in it. Due to my job requirement, I want to visit Canada for a week for my US visa appointment at Ottawa. Should I travel as PR or renounce my PR to get a tourist visa (TRV). Problem is that its quite urgent and it will take time for me to renounce and get a TRV but my visa appointment needs to be asap. 

Is there any risk of getting denied entry at the border. Note, I am traveling by road from east coast, New York


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should enter Canada using your PR status.


----------



## blackjack7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Audi


----------



## blackjack7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Auld, 

Your suggestion is right, I spoke to some of my friends also and got same information. Thanks.
However something interesting I got to know while talking to my friends is that though I have only 9 months left in my initial PR date i can still live in canada forever because the requirement to stay two years out of 5 years can still be fullfilled if I don't leave canada after entering this time and after two years j can renew my Pr card to travel outside. 

Do you think this information is correct? Is there any legal issue?


----------



## blackjack7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Auld, I got mixed response from other folks now. I missed to mention that I do not have a PR card but do have my landing papers with me that was issued with PR. I am going to travel by private car.

Thanks


----------

